# billion dollar bracket



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody hear about this? Warren buffett is putting up one billion dollars for anybody that can pick the winner of every matchup in the ncaa mens basketball tournament. If you win you get $25 million a year for 40 years or a $500 million lump sum. Think its easy? You are 50000 time more likely to be hit by a meteor. I think the odds are 1in 2.9 quadrillion. Dont work boys my luck will change. Since I dont follow basketball maybe my random picks will win it for me. There has never been a perfect bracket submitted before. If you enter good luck. Should be some fun.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Haven't seen that, might give it a try, where does one find such info....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=21615743
I saw it on the news. Here is a link I cant find where to enter.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

I also saw this on Fox News but have not seen a link or website, etc. of where to enter. Would be a trip to fill out a perfect bracket.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/notes/quicken-loans/quicken-loans-billion-dollar-bracket-challenge-short-form-rules/10152185833560489
Of course there would be discrimination involved. Open to legal US residents. Whats wrong. Are they scared canadians will make them look bad lol. Stupid rules. Maybe I will get one of you guys to enter it for me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Anybody hear about this? Warren buffett is putting up one billion dollars for anybody that can pick the winner of every matchup in the ncaa mens basketball tournament. If you win you get $25 million a year for 40 years or a $500 million lump sum. Think its easy? You are 50000 time more likely to be hit by a meteor. I think the odds are 1in 2.9 quadrillion. Dont work boys my luck will change. Since I dont follow basketball maybe my random picks will win it for me. There has never been a perfect bracket submitted before. If you enter good luck. Should be some fun.


I wonder how much Berkshire Hathaway is charging Quicken for the insurance policy. I saw an ad about this and figured it was fake as that did not sound like something that Warren Buffet would do.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> https://m.facebook.com/notes/quicken-loans/quicken-loans-billion-dollar-bracket-challenge-short-form-rules/10152185833560489
> Of course there would be discrimination involved. Open to legal US residents. Whats wrong. Are they scared canadians will make them look bad lol. Stupid rules. Maybe I will get one of you guys to enter it for me.


Take Justin Bieber back and I'll do it for you


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The only way I would take that little pecker head back is in a pine box. You guys can keep him we exported him with a "no return" tag. Thanks americans lol.


----------

